# Keyboard Shortcut for reverting back to the original Photo



## dougward (Jan 5, 2013)

Good Morning Everyone !!!

  Is there a keyboard shortcut that I can use to take me back to the photo before I apply a preset, (I.E., I select a preset to see how it looks and if I don't like it, I can use the keyboard shortcut to take the photo back before the preset was selected without having to scroll down to the history and selecting the history to take it back, which really slows down my workflow). Thanks for your time, If you need any further information, please feel free and ask. 

Sincerely- Douglas


----------



## clee01l (Jan 5, 2013)

{Cntl/Cmd}{Z}will undo the last operation. This will undo the last history step. Repeating the shortcut key will regress in the adjustment history one step at a time until you are back at the beginning.


----------



## sty2586 (Jan 5, 2013)

In LR 4.3: Ctrl+Shift+R without deleting the history
Greetings from Vienna
Franz


----------



## dougward (Jan 5, 2013)

clee01l said:


> {Cntl/Cmd}{Z}will undo the last operation. This will undo the last history step. Repeating the shortcut key will regress in the adjustment history one step at a time until you are back at the beginning.



Thanks so much !! That is exactaly what i was looking for, I really appriciate it !!!

Douglas


----------



## Taurus52 (Jan 5, 2013)

May I also suggest taking a trip over to Victoria's website.  http://www.lightroomqueen.com/keyboard-shortcuts/ She has a comprehensive list of keyboard short cuts that can be downloaded.


----------



## dougward (Jan 6, 2013)

Taurus52 said:


> May I also suggest taking a trip over to Victoria's website.  http://www.lightroomqueen.com/keyboard-shortcuts/ She has a comprehensive list of keyboard short cuts that can be downloaded.




Thank you, I will take a look at that.

Douglas


----------



## Allan Olesen (Jan 6, 2013)

I can add that Ctrl-Z is the keyboard shortcut for Undo in almost any Windows software which has an Undo command. So it is good to remember.

I don't know if is equally common on Mac.


----------



## dougward (Jan 6, 2013)

O,K, I have another question. I went back to a photo that I had made adjustments to, but the use of Cntl/Z did not take the previous steps back,but, i applied three different steps and using Cntl/z did go back on those three adjustments, so my question is, once adjustments are made and the photo exported, can Cntl/z not work, or is it only workable on changes made before the photo is exported?? Thanks for your time to help me out.

Sincerely- Douglas


----------



## clee01l (Jan 6, 2013)

{Cntl/Cmd}{Z} is the undo function.  Almost universal in all applications.  It works on *Your* Last Program _Operation_.
If you switch modules from the Library to the Develop module, that is one Operation.
If you apply three development adjustments (Presets are considered one event of several adjustments) each one is considered a program operation 

So if your  develop History looks like this before you switch to Develop




Add Spot Removal
Import /My import Preset

And like this after you switch to Develop from the Library and add two steps to history

Sharpen Faces (preset)
Autotone
Add Spot Removal
Import /My import Preset

Pressing {Cntl/Cmd}{Z} three times  will undo the last three operations.  Your Develop history will look like this 



Add Spot Removal
Import /My import Preset
And your third {Cntl/Cmd}{Z} will return you to the Library


----------



## Allan Olesen (Jan 6, 2013)

And it is important to note that the undo action does not reverse steps for one picture only, but for all pictures in the order you did actions to them.


----------



## Glenn NK (Jan 6, 2013)

Equally useful is the redo command (one step at a time) Ctrl-Y.


----------



## Niala (Jan 7, 2013)

*Hit  " Y " (in DevelopModule "D" ) for simultaneus 'Before PLUS After' view, and..*

Hit  " Y " (in DevelopModule "D" ) for the simultaneus   'Before PLUS After'  view   (and arange left-right, above-underneeth..), 
and know also thet you can  "drag out"  from your editing history  any of its state onto the  "Before" photo  and it will thuse become the "reférence" against wich you can refer now  (but first you have to re-click on an other history state  -for instance the one on the top-  for the second ('after')  field to differ from the 'befor' field).

I vaguely remember having wished to refine the use of this proceedure ability for introducing a routine manner in my workflow to real quickly choose best steps (I think i inverted the lable-thinking-logic of LR by draging the last editing into the "before"-view, and clicking backwards into the hystory, wich upgrads the 'After' view.
 I think what I missed though then was the ability to scroll up-down in the history easely , but having to click each step.. Have to refresh my memory.. and my english)






dougward said:


> Good Morning Everyone !!
> Is there a keyboard shortcut that I can use to take me back to the photo before I apply a preset, (I.E., I select a preset to see how it looks and if I don't like it, I can use the keyboard shortcut to take the photo back before the preset was selected without having to scroll down to the history and selecting the history to take it back, which really slows down my workflow). Thanks for your time, If you need any further information, please feel free and ask.
> 
> Sincerely- Douglas


----------

